# That is enough



## 6aalib

I want to use the word  كِفايَة =  enough, sufficient amount.   For example:   I am in restaurant, and someone is putting sugar in my tea cup, and I want to say "that's enough"

I know there are many ways to say it (eg. khallas, bas, and there are some other phrases with كِفايَة given in Wehr), but I want to know if this simple sentence would work:    
هذا    كفاية 

I think it is هذا because that refers to sugar, which is masculine.  But I could be wrong, and it feels strange to me to use هذا followed by a feminine word.


----------



## cherine

You can use هذا يكفي , whether you're referring to a masculine or a masculine. I think it would refer to هذا القَدْر (this amount).


----------



## Arabic Guru

You can use هذا كافٍ in the meaning of هذا القدْرُ كافٍ and هذه كافيةٌ in the meaning of هذه الكميةُ كافيةٌ


----------



## 6aalib

cherine said:


> You can use هذا يكفي , whether you're referring to a masculine or a masculine. I think it would refer to هذا القَدْر (this amount).





Arabic Guru said:


> You can use هذا كافٍ in the meaning of هذا القدْرُ كافٍ and هذه كافيةٌ in the meaning of هذه الكميةُ كافيةٌ



Ok so those are 3 ways to say it :   
هذا يكفي

هذا كافٍ
هذه كافيةٌ



شكرا لكم


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

I think you can also use "يكفيني" if you don't refer to the subject in your sentence .


----------



## cherine

But there *is* a reference to the subject in يكفيني (singular masculine "he"). For the singular female, it's تكفيني . There's no escaping the subject when there's a verb.


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> But there *is* a reference to the subject in يكفيني (singular masculine "he"). For the singular female, it's تكفيني . There's no escaping the subject when there's a verb.



I know the "ni" refers to the subject , I meant that to avoid to say "hadha", you can add "ni" at "yikfi", I just wanted to give another form. Atmanna kalami wadh7a


----------



## cherine

Actually, ni refers to the object (ana). It's the yaa2 at the beginning that shows the gender of the subject, and the subject is ضمير مستتر . Avoiding هذا/هذه won't change much.
أتمنى أن يكون كلامي أنا واضحًا


----------



## Hemza

cherine said:


> Actually, ni refers to the object (ana). It's the yaa2 at the beginning that shows the gender of the subject, and the subject is ضمير مستتر . Avoiding هذا/هذه won't change much.
> أتمنى أن يكون كلامي أنا واضحًا



Ohhhhh la honte!!!! C'est vrai en plus!!! Comment j'ai pu faire une erreur aussi bête ahahahahah!!! "yikfi*k*" pour "anta".

ahahahha, oui, avec ton exemple, je comprends mieux maintenant mon erreur ("kalami ana wadh7an" ).


----------



## cherine

I'm glad it's cleared now.


----------



## إسكندراني

هذا كفاية
is fine, isn't it?
هذا كفايتي
هكذا كفايتي
هكذا يكفيني
هكذا كفاية
كلها صحيحة، أو أشعرها صحيحة


----------



## tounsi51

Can we also use " يُجزي" it is the same meaning I think. Or we have to use + noun

(In Tunisian Arabic it became يزَي)


----------



## Aliph

Sorry, I dig up an old thread again. I wasn’t studying Arabic in 2011. So I always wondered what Kifaya meant when I read the news about what was happening in Egypt at that time during the Arab spring. I am not discussing politics. Why was this word chosen instead of  كافٍ or يكفي to name a political movement?
Is كفاية the Masdar or verbal noun of the verb كفى to be enough, to suffice? Hans Wehr says that كفاية means also capability, competence, efficiency. So I am puzzled about the choice of this name for a political movement. Was there a double meaning like « enough with the actual gouvernement we are the competent ones » or am I totally wrong?


----------



## elroy

In Egyptian Arabic, كفاية! = “Enough!”


----------



## Aliph

elroy said:


> In Egyptian Arabic, كفاية! = “Enough!”


Does it mean that the meanings in Egyptian dialect and in Fus’ha aren’t 100% identical? According to Wehr’s dictionary it means enough but also competence and capability.


----------



## cherine

Competence and capability in Egyptian Arabic are كفاءة.


----------



## elroy

Related thread: All dialects: That's enough


----------



## ARSII

You can just say "كفى".


----------

